# LR4 won't import files from Canon 5D mk III.



## 57Andrew (Mar 16, 2012)

I just shot a couple of hours of macros with my new 5D mk III and LR4 won't preview the CR2 files nor will it import them. Any workarounds? I have never used DPP and I don't want it cluttering up my hard drive and anyway there are no installation instructions only operating instructions!  I am running LR4 on my macbook pro OS10.6.8.

Thanks 

Andrew


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 16, 2012)

Here the supported cameras   http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/extend.html

yours isn't on the list yet.


----------



## 57Andrew (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks sizzlingbadger. Strikes me as pretty p poor on the part of Adobe!! Any idea what the ususal time lag is before they catch up?


----------



## LumixUser (Mar 16, 2012)

57Andrew said:


> Thanks sizzlingbadger. Strikes me as pretty p poor on the part of Adobe!! Any idea what the ususal time lag is before they catch up?



Poor? How can you expect that Adobe can support a camera, which was released after the launch of LR4 final? The 5DMkIII is not even available on all markets!

Adobe is usually one of the first to support new cameras. So just be a little more patient.


----------



## 57Andrew (Mar 16, 2012)

LumixUser said:


> Poor? How can you expect that Adobe can support a camera, which was released after the launch of LR4 final? The 5DMkIII is not even available on all markets!
> 
> Adobe is usually one of the first to support new cameras. So just be a little more patient.



Thank you for your constructive response.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 16, 2012)

In the meantime, you can install DNG Converter 6.7 Release Candidate, convert your *.CR2 files to DNG and import them into LR.

Dot-Releases have arrived about 4 times a year for LR in the past.

Beat


----------



## macjim (Mar 16, 2012)

With new cameras, it can take a while for Adobe to bring out the RAW file handling updates to allow RAW editing. Unfortunately you will have to be patient, as it was said earlier, we can't expect Adobe to have updates for new or yet to be released cameras available instantly. I had to wait a few weeks for the update to let me use my nex5n, in RAW mode, in Lightroom 3. I'll also be in the same boat as you when I finally get my Fujifilm X-Pro1 shortly as it too will not be supported. You could meantime use Canon's supplied software which you will have gotten with the 5D Mk3 — make a duplicate copy of each RAW file and convert to tiff or jpg to work with meantime. 
With adobe, you need to have the patience of a saint, look at the problems many are having, myself included, with LR4 as it won't edit photographs in Nik Silver Efecs or other software. Frustrating indeed!


----------



## LumixUser (Mar 16, 2012)

57Andrew said:


> Thank you for your constructive response.



And what else could you expect? That everybody shouts boo! Adobe?

You should know that camera support is not always there, when a new camera is released. That cannot be expected. However, in comparison to some years ago, new camera support is now pretty fast. Adobe often publishes early release candidates of ACR and Lightroom, to get the new camera support out as early as possible.

I can't see how my answers aren't constructive.


----------



## LumixUser (Mar 16, 2012)

macjim said:


> With new cameras, it can take a while for Adobe to bring out the RAW file handling updates to allow RAW editing. Unfortunately you will have to be patient, as it was said earlier, we can't expect Adobe to have updates for new or yet to be released cameras available instantly. I had to wait a few weeks for the update to let me use my nex5n, in RAW mode, in Lightroom 3. I'll also be in the same boat as you when I finally get my Fujifilm X-Pro1 shortly as it too will not be supported. You could meantime use Canon's supplied software which you will have gotten with the 5D Mk3 — make a duplicate copy of each RAW file and convert to tiff or jpg to work with meantime.
> With adobe, you need to have the patience of a saint, look at the problems many are having, myself included, with LR4 as it won't edit photographs in Nik Silver Efecs or other software. Frustrating indeed!



In order to sort all that out, you have 30 days to test. Lightroom is out for just about a week and if you would follow Adobe's and NIK's websites, solutions are already in the work.


----------



## macjim (Mar 16, 2012)

LumixUser said:


> In order to sort all that out, you have 30 days to test. Lightroom is out for just about a week and if you would follow Adobe's and NIK's websites, solutions are already in the work.



I'm pretty sure that's what I said — no?


----------



## 57Andrew (Mar 17, 2012)

My reading of this is that it is only available for CS5 and I am using CS4. An upgrade costs over US$200. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 57Andrew (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesting comment on Silver Efex. I don't have a problem with it! Generally I have not had any issues with LR4 since I installed it. Although it runs slower than 3 it is not so bad as to worry me unduly. However I do find *CS*4 very slow at times. For example running the DoF extension process is excruciatingly slow compared to Helicon Focus. Adobe have now responded to my query and they aim to provide updates within 90 days.  That seems to me to be a very poor ambition. My workaround is to convert the files to TIF and work on them from there. Not ideal and I have had to install a load of software I neither like nor want. If the DNG converter referred to above works as a stand alone I will be happy but that is not my reading. I would be delighted if I am wrong.


----------



## LumixUser (Mar 17, 2012)

macjim said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what I said — no?



Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Braders (Mar 17, 2012)

LumixUser said:


> And what else could you expect? That everybody shouts boo! Adobe?
> 
> You should know that camera support is not always there, when a new camera is released. That cannot be expected. However, in comparison to some years ago, new camera support is now pretty fast. Adobe often publishes early release candidates of ACR and Lightroom, to get the new camera support out as early as possible.
> 
> I can't see how my answers aren't constructive.



OR...maybe the argument you should all be having is with the camera manufacturers and there persistance with proprietary RAW file formats.

The moment i click the shutter, the image now belongs to me. What business does the camera makers have by forcing me to use there RAW software if i dont want to.

I choose canon and Lightroom and as such should be able to edit my files immediately rather than having to wait for adobe to reverse engineer CR2 raw format for use in lightroom.

Viva la DNG folks....


----------



## clee01l (Mar 17, 2012)

Braders said:


> OR...maybe the argument you should all be having is with the camera manufacturers and there persistance with proprietary RAW file formats....
> Viva la DNG folks....


Well you could vote with your feet. (Which Brad as a Canon user yourself,  you don't seem to be doing).  There are at least 12 Mfgs that output DNG in the Camera. And these include some august names in the camera industry like Leica, Hasselblad & Pentax.


----------



## Braders (Mar 18, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Well you could vote with your feet. (Which Brad as a Canon user yourself,  you don't seem to be doing).  There are at least 12 Mfgs that output DNG in the Camera. And these include some august names in the camera industry like Leica, Hasselblad & Pentax.



Well gee, lets see $10,000 already invested in a system since 2004 and yet, although DNG has been around since Thomas Knoll invented it, it still has not been approved as a standard. For that matter, was only lodged for approval 18 months ago.

Would love to have a spare $15k to start using another system like hassy or leica, but hey...alas. And as for Pentx...nooooo

Really, I don't see your argument. One should not have to choose the camera system based no whether DNG is the RAW format. One chooses it based on does the camera perform the task required by the photog. The MFGs need to wake up ATEOTD.


----------

